# Worming and Flea treatment



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tend to do it as needed, once they are past the puppy stage. I clean up after them religiously, so there is little chance of them passing on worms, and they very rarely pick up a flea or tick. If I had children in the house, ow we were in an area with a high parasite risk, it would be different. When I do need to treat them, I either use Frontline Combo (whatever it is called these days) or whatever my vet recommended for fleas and ticks that is safe around cats; for worming I would take the vet's recommendation if treatment were needed.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have only had my vet check all my girls when I get them, so far never have had to worm them, and I get regular check ups at the vets with stool samples, and I have never had to worm them yet. They ar 90% in house dogs, if that makes a difference


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Are you talking about heartworms perhaps? My vet takes a small blood sample and checks for heartworm proteins every two years. If negative, then I proceed with HeartGard from July 1st through December 1st, because of our climate.

Also we use Flea and Tick application from April through October.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

We no longer use either Frontline (which gave my spoo seizures and I am now part of a lawsuit), or heartguard. We do do vet tests every 6 months. I feed him an excellent organic raw diet and he has never in 8 years had a flea, and only one tick that was not attached.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Heartworm is not endemic in the UK, thank heavens, so I think this refers to roundworms. Lungworm is spreading, but is still fairly uncommon.


----------

